

Hacking StumpWM with Common Lisp - gkya
http://www.kaashif.co.uk/2015/06/28/hacking-stumpwm-with-common-lisp/index.html

======
codemac
Glad they included quicklisp in this intro, it's always good to get beginners
able to install libraries so they can get maximum value quickly.

swank + stumpwm is an awesome way to live. I've recently become a fairly big
proponent of gnu guile, I hope the guile-wm project gets some love soon.

------
philjackson
I used to use/contribute to Stump - I really liked it at the time. Can't
actually remember why I moved away, possibly craved the relative simplicity of
i3.

~~~
gkya
I have today moved from i3 to emacs + stumpwm + swank. The docs are scarce,
I'm stranger to common lisp (though I've know my elisp rather well, and also
have used some scheme and some clojure), but still the repl is invaluable. I
like how much it resembles Emacs, the stumpwm. Also, because it is common lisp
based, maybe I'll get to learn some common lisp, which I wanted to do for a
while.

Comparing the two, well, I do not really use a window manager for more than
switching between emacs, firefox and displaying the battery, dropbox and wifi
status, so pretty much any wm would be enough for me. Still, the easy
integration with emacs and the repl connection is a good thing to have.
Especially compared to e.g. xmonad, which you compile every time.

~~~
philjackson
The trouble is, the repl is only really useful whilst you're extending stump
or your configuration. You want to actually control the WM with keybindings,
not tapping out lisp into a repl.

